
Ask HN: Getting started with blockchain development? - tixocloud
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m interested in learning more about blockchain and am wondering how I can get started with developing something of my own? In particular, I&#x27;d like to use the concepts in blockchain for something in our company.<p>Cheers!
======
zoenolan
I would suggest build on top of Ethereum. B9Labs have a decent (free)
introduction

[https://academy.b9lab.com/courses/B9lab/X16-0/2016/about](https://academy.b9lab.com/courses/B9lab/X16-0/2016/about)

Solidity is the main language people use
[https://solidity.readthedocs.io/en/develop/introduction-
to-s...](https://solidity.readthedocs.io/en/develop/introduction-to-smart-
contracts.html)

Truffle is a framework that can help make your life simpler
[http://truffleframework.com/](http://truffleframework.com/)

More backgroumnd and links [https://github.com/Xel/Blockchain-
stuff/blob/master/README.m...](https://github.com/Xel/Blockchain-
stuff/blob/master/README.md)

~~~
tixocloud
Is there a large community of developers who would be familiar with Ethereum?

~~~
zoenolan
Well large in terms of blockchain. Most hang out on reddit
[https://www.reddit.com/r/ethereum/](https://www.reddit.com/r/ethereum/)

------
chris_chan_
Have a look at andreas antonopoulos's youtube
channel([https://www.youtube.com/user/aantonop/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/aantonop/videos)).
All of his videos about blockchain and bitcoins are very good since he's one
of the best blockchain expert. They might give you some valuable insights
about anything blockchain technology.

------
elorm
Here's a really helpful resource for you

[https://github.com/Xel/Blockchain-stuff](https://github.com/Xel/Blockchain-
stuff)

~~~
tixocloud
Nice. Thanks!

------
billconan
recommend basiccoin, a crypto currency in few hundreds lines of code.

[https://github.com/zack-bitcoin/basiccoin](https://github.com/zack-
bitcoin/basiccoin)

I implemented something similar with c++

[https://github.com/shi-yan/bingot](https://github.com/shi-yan/bingot)

~~~
tixocloud
What would be the main differences trying to implement something other than
cryptocurrency?

------
aakilfernandes
Hey, what are you trying to build? Might wanna check out truffle

~~~
tixocloud
I'd like to see if we can use for some sort of data network.

